# Where do you guys get your tanks?



## solarz

Or do you buy a tank and drill it yourself?


----------



## garwood

bought used and got it drilled at NAFB


----------



## twobytwo

For SW tanks:
I bought a used Marineland 120XH tank off kijiji. Had Reefquarium drill it. I wasn't happy with it. Sold the tank on Kijiji before I put any water in it..

Then I bought my current tank (Marineland Corner Flo 120 short) from Advanced Reef 1.5 years ago.

Also: Standard 40breeder (Petsmart) for QT and a 20long (Big Als) for frags.

Not sure what I'll do for the next one.... My dream is to build 84x36x18 but the wife wants a Red Sea Reefer.

We also have a 30g tall Marineland Half Moon for her guppies/mollies/snails/ghost shrimp/ driftwood


----------



## Crayon

twobytwo said:


> For SW tanks:
> 
> Not sure what I'll do for the next one.... My dream is to build 84x36x18 but the wife wants a Red Sea Reefer.


Buy a house first!


----------



## Vinoy Thomas

Got mine built from Miracles. Very fair pricing.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Legion

I've been in this hobby for many years and as such I have had the opportunity to purchase tanks from all avenues. from kijij's (private sale) to the LFS. I feel there are pro's & con's to each.

If I were to purchase a larger tank now I would either buy from a trusted LFS or direct from manufacturer.

If I was to buy a smaller (fishroom) tank I would hit up the fourms etc..

I will say I have been very lucky in this hobby when it came to buying tanks. I've dealt with honest people/stores/staff and I have always felt I got value in my purchase.


----------



## Yellowtang

I bought mine from Miracles, they gave me a tour of their facility and I was able to watch them complete a tank build. To me it's the only tank that I will ever own. My tank is made out of starphire glass and is 42"(L) x 24"(W) x 20"(H). Great craftsmanship.


----------



## explor3r

I had all my tank build by Jhon at NAFB best price around and he is a great guy.


----------



## imy112

explor3r said:


> I had all my tank build by Jhon at NAFB best price around and he is a great guy.


Agreed! And if you've seen Alex's tanks, you would know that the quality is on point as well. Had mine build by John as well.


----------



## Reef keeper

I got mine from concept aquarium in Calgary. Starphire front, external rear bean animal. It's a sweet tank. 72x30 wide X 24 tall


----------



## islanddave

explor3r said:


> I had all my tank build by Jhon at NAFB best price around and he is a great guy.


I am in the market for a tank as well. ........what does this acronym stand for?

Thanks


----------



## Dis

North American fish breeder. It's a store in Scarborough


----------



## do_0b

John at NAFB is good price but his work is so-so. If you're particular with certain things I'd say just go for the best and go with miracles. I've seen the quality on their tanks and it's just beautiful


----------



## carl

Miracles is also my recommendation, they make good tanks, but if Derek is really busy and says, can I call you back, the answer is no he can't, you will need to call him again.


----------



## islanddave

Thanks Guys.................well said.

Dave


----------



## Flexin5

1st tank - standard 10 gal
2nd tank - NAFB
3rd tank - miracles
4th tank - miracles

haven't had a problem with any of them. the 4th tank I'm going to go see tomorrow and if it's all good delivered on Friday, miracles is a busy place so allot 3 months for a tank build.


----------



## islanddave

Flexin5 said:


> 1st tank - standard 10 gal
> 2nd tank - NAFB
> 3rd tank - miracles
> 4th tank - miracles
> 
> haven't had a problem with any of them. the 4th tank I'm going to go see tomorrow and if it's all good delivered on Friday, miracles is a busy place so allot 3 months for a tank build.


Was this a custom build? On their site they say 6-8 weeks for custom. Does this mean that they have standards in stock? or are they just that back logged with work?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## explor3r

do_0b said:


> John at NAFB is good price but his work is so-so. If you're particular with certain things I'd say just go for the best and go with miracles. I've seen the quality on their tanks and it's just beautiful


I guess after all is all personal preference or experiences I can tell you I could not be happier with Jhons tanks you can come and see for yourself, I had never dealed with miracles but I seen some tanks that makes me wonder.....
Good luck


----------



## Flexin5

islanddave said:


> Was this a custom build? On their site they say 6-8 weeks for custom. Does this mean that they have standards in stock? or are they just that back logged with work?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


yes, this was for a custom tank. I'm not sure if they have any standard sized tanks in stock from what I saw but I'm not quite sure. I think they are just back logged.


----------



## goobafish

explor3r said:


> I seen some tanks that makes me wonder.....
> Good luck


I agree, almost every custom miracles tank I have seen in the last 5 years has been fairly sloppy, including mine. March's was particularly bad when he received it. They often damage their glass when assembling, and for some reason have a lot of difficulty setting the glass straight. It is most evident when I try to take pictures in these tanks.

My dad's tank is a 25 year old custom miracles tank in amazing shape, can't say the same about their current production.


----------



## Rappyfly

Mine is from John. You always deal with the same person from start to finish. With Miracle, you talk to Derek, Doe put glue on it and Jack help put together. The quality control might lost from change hands, and mine came with tons bubbles.


----------



## goobafish

Bubbles, sloppy siliconing, poorly designed eurobraces, glass scratches and sloppy work in general that leaves the glass dirty and in need of buffing. Have not been impressed. The last two tanks I have seen built by them had silicone smudges along the glass and had not been properly cleaned.

My tank is a Miracles custom with eurobrace, the brace is non-functional and has huge amounts of silicone between the edges. The glass has bowed on all sides which makes photography particularly hard. When did people get so lazy? If you are going to make glass work your living at least learn some tools of the trade besides applying massive amounts of silicone sealant.


----------



## Flexin5

mine came with a bit of the silicone smudging, to get it perfect I'm going at it with a high quality microfiber panel by panel and it's taking me some time. I put like an hour into just one of the side viewing panels. 

the eurobrace was done nicely on both of my miracles tanks for what it's worth and if I'm going to be super picky the overflow back panel could be a bit more flush.


----------



## Yellowtang

*Where did you guys get your tanks?*

I'm on my third miracles custom tank. The reason I keep going back to them is because I haven't had a problem with their tanks and their workmanship. When I picked up my other tanks they have always been clean and wrapped in plastic for the trip home. With my last tank I forgot to mention a couple things that I would like done to do to the tank, they unwrapped the tank made the additions, cleaned the tank then re-wrapped the tank in plastic for the trip home. I have always had a good experience at miracles and thats the reason I keep on going back.


----------



## goobafish

I'd live to see a picture of the joins on the eurobrace, I have yet to see them make a functional one, they are always full of silicone.


----------



## duckhams

goobafish said:


> Bubbles, sloppy siliconing, poorly designed eurobraces, glass scratches and sloppy work in general that leaves the glass dirty and in need of buffing. Have not been impressed. The last two tanks I have seen built by them had silicone smudges along the glass and had not been properly cleaned.
> 
> My tank is a Miracles custom with eurobrace, the brace is non-functional and has huge amounts of silicone between the edges. The glass has bowed on all sides which makes photography particularly hard. When did people get so lazy? If you are going to make glass work your living at least learn some tools of the trade besides applying massive amounts of silicone sealant.


If it's a custom tank then someone ordered it to built to their design. Despite recommendations, not everyone wants what is strongest or most functional. So I don't think Miracles can be bashed for a tank bought used from the original owner.

I have a Miracles custom tank and have been very happy with it. The silicone work is not perfect as others have mentioned, but it's definitely better than any standard tank I've ever seen. Their pricing is also better than other well known tank manufacturers and they have the advantage of being local for us, which means faster delivery and CAD, not USD. I think the silicone workmanship is acceptable on most tanks i've seen from them, but if we expect perfection than we should also expect an increase in pricing and lead times.


----------



## goobafish

duckhams said:


> If it's a custom tank then someone ordered it to built to their design. Despite recommendations, not everyone wants what is strongest or most functional. So I don't think Miracles can be bashed for a tank bought used from the original owner.
> 
> I have a Miracles custom tank and have been very happy with it. The silicone work is not perfect as others have mentioned, but it's definitely better than any standard tank I've ever seen. Their pricing is also better than other well known tank manufacturers and they have the advantage of being local for us, which means faster delivery and CAD, not USD. I think the silicone workmanship is acceptable on most tanks i've seen from them, but if we expect perfection than we should also expect an increase in pricing and lead times.


I have seen many of their new tanks straight from the factory with the same problems the last few years. I don't see why I can't comment on a used tank either (less than 6 months). What's the difference? You are implying people are asking Miracles to make them tanks that are worse than their stock tanks? I saw March's tank when it first arrived and he paid quite a bit to have that tank done, it was a mess.

After spending 15-20 years looking at their tanks I think I have a very good idea of where their quality has gone. Their prices have also increased quite a bit alongside this drop in quality.


----------



## duckhams

goobafish said:


> I have seen many of their new tanks straight from the factory with the same problems the last few years. I don't see why I can't comment on a used tank either (less than 6 months). What's the difference? You are implying people are asking Miracles to make them tanks that are worse than their stock tanks? I saw March's tank when it first arrived and he paid quite a bit to have that tank done, it was a mess.
> 
> After spending 15-20 years looking at their tanks I think I have a very good idea of where their quality has gone. Their prices have also increased quite a bit alongside this drop in quality.


I think you misread my comment. I'm not saying you're wrong or shouldn't comment, I'm saying that what you find unacceptable, others may be ok with. And I'm sure the quality has changed in the last 20yrs, but many find it acceptable, and at the price point it's at right now compared to other more expensive custom tank builders, Miracles are a good option.


----------



## do_0b

I wish i can afford a tank from reef savvy.


----------

